
How American schools fail kids with dyslexia - js2
https://www.apmreports.org/story/2017/09/11/hard-to-read
======
js2
Followup reporting:

[https://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2018/03/11/591504959/rethink...](https://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2018/03/11/591504959/rethinking-
how-students-with-dyslexia-are-taught-to-read)

